# How much does/did your Puppy weigh at 10 weeks?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When Lucky was 9 wks he was 8.5 lbs...he was a little underweight. I know there are wide ranges for puppies and I thought Lucky would be small but 75 is his "ideal" and he's slightly taller then standard.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that's a big puppy! My foster puppy is about 11 weeks old and weighs 10 lbs.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Wow, that's a big puppy! My foster puppy is about 11 weeks old and weighs 10 lbs.


get out! I think we are in for trouble, lol I have a very tiny 2 year old daughter and I can just see how he is going to knock her over.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack was 20 pounds at 12 weeks, he's a bit taller then the norm now. At 3 years of age he weighs in at 78 pounds.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

okay, few! thats not too far off Cody's weight. His mom and dad are neither huge, so I am just hoping he is a fast grower and will slow down once he is 12 months.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Cody's a big boy!

Gibson was about 15 lbs. at 10 weeks. He's now 12 weeks and weighs 21 lbs. I can't believe he gained SIX POUNDS in 2 weeks! Slow growth is better for them, so I hope he slows down a little.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My boy is almost 12 weeks and he went to the vet at 10 weeks and was 22 pounds! He goes back to the vet on Thursday for his last dose of dewormer. He has gotten much bigger in the last 2 weeks! Our breeder said that he is huge for his age.


----------



## Mangofish (Oct 10, 2008)

Leo was 18 pounds at 9 wks, The breeder told me his dad was 95 pounds. I've fed him only twice a day since I got him @ 6 wks. Nutro Large Breed puppy.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am glad to see he isn't the only big one.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy was 10.5 lbs when we picked him up at 7 weeks.. I want to say that he was around 15 lbs or so at 10 weeks?? I'd have to look at the vet report, but that sounds about right. He is 1 year and 4 months and is 75.6 lbs now.. I think he is a little shorter than most goldens I see around town, but I also think he is at bread standard as far as hight and weight go. He's is perfect in my eyes


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

At 12 weeks old Mya weighed 23 pounds but no fat at all...shes just tall!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow he is big! 

Skylie weighed 15.5 at 10 weeks. She is now 13 weeks and weighs 23.5


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

can we see pictures of this mound o puppeh? I believe Miss Scarlett was about 12-12.75 lbs at that age. I jsut can not imagine how large your pup is going to be.


----------



## Alison (Sep 26, 2008)

My boy is currently 4.5 months old at 10 weeks he weighed 22 pounds. Some are just bigger than others!


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Cooper was 17lbs at 9 weeks.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cannon was about 18 pounds at 11 and 1/2 weeks. Today at the vet at 14 and 1/2 weeks he weighs 24 pounds and was told that he is doing just fine for weight, not too fat, not too thin, not growing too slow or too fast.


----------



## Mangofish (Oct 10, 2008)

Just came back from the vet tonight. Leo is 12 weeks and 27.5 pounds. He's not overweight the Vet said - just the right puppy size. I can't believe how much he's gained in 3 weeks.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

At 11 weeks Emma weighs 18.5 lbs. She has been growing like a weed lol.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know Jack's weight was 20 pounds at age 12 weeks. He is now 3 years old and weighs 78 pounds.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Mangofish said:


> Just came back from the vet tonight. Leo is 12 weeks and 27.5 pounds. He's not overweight the Vet said - just the right puppy size. I can't believe how much he's gained in 3 weeks.


holy cow! I am not looking forward to our weight check in a couple weeks.
What kind of food is he on?
I am hoping our switch of foods might have slowed down the weight gain.


----------



## Mangofish (Oct 10, 2008)

I feed him a mix of Nutro Large Breed Puppy and a variety of "holistic" can food that already includes veggies. My mom actually thought I didn't feed him enough because he's so lean so now I've started feeding him 3 times a day this past week.


----------



## ncindasun (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a big boy too. He's not yet 8 months and he weighed in at 72.6 lbs today. My vet just shakes his head every time we come in. I've been plotting his growth and at his fastest rate he was gaining 0.85 lbs A DAY. Now we're down to a measly 0.36 lbs a day. Good thing I like big dogs!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

ncindasun said:


> I've got a big boy too. He's not yet 8 months and he weighed in at 72.6 lbs today. My vet just shakes his head every time we come in. I've been plotting his growth and at his fastest rate he was gaining 0.85 lbs A DAY. Now we're down to a measly 0.36 lbs a day. Good thing I like big dogs!


do you remember how much he weighed at 3 months?


----------



## ncindasun (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's his pattern. The first column is weeks, the second is weight.
14	25.2
17	39.1
19	51.8
21	57.5
24	65.8
27	72.6


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz is 17 pounds at 10 weeks.


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Teddy was 19.9 pounds at his 10 week checkup today.


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! I'm about to get my puppy which will be 10 weeks old and I thought he would be about the same size as he was when he was 8 weeks. I hope he didn't get too much bigger since I was looking forward to having a little cute puppy for at least a little while!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Wow! He is adorable. Bailey was about 9-10 pounds at 10 weeks. She is about 45-48 pounds at 8 months.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe 18, 19, even 20. I know that Max was 13 pounds at 8 weeks. Max is now near 80 pounds.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley is 16 lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## crackerjax (Jan 7, 2008)

My boy Hank is a tank-17.4 lbs at 9 weeks.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie must have been a peanut compared to your guy! She was 11 pounds at 10 weeks, 15 pounds at 12 weeks, and 20 pounds at 14 weeks. But I swear, everyone who sees her says "Look at the size of her paws, she's going to be huge!"


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Bell is 17.5 pounds at 10 weeks.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Both of mine at 10 weeks were about 10 pounds. My 5 1/2 month old is barely 30 pounds. How much is he gaining per week? Shouldn't be more than about 1 to 1 1/2 pounds.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack was about 18 pounds at 11 weeks. He's 21 pounds now at 12.5 weeks. Apparently he's gigantic too! haha


----------



## Cyrra (Oct 30, 2009)

Finn weighed in yesterday at 17.8 lbs. He's around 10.5 weeks old.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess was 13 at 9 weeks and 20.7 at 12 weeks, and she looks skinny....


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy was 14.4lbs on her first vet visit at 10 weeks. She was 24.lbs for her second at 14 weeks. She's now 5 months and is roughly 35lbs.


----------



## autonoz (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha is 11 weeks and weighs 22lbs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker was 9lbs at 10 weeks old

Now he's 3 years old and 103lbs!


----------



## KristyMinMN (Jan 9, 2010)

Bella was 16.5 lbs at 9.5 weeks.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff was 18.4lbs. at 11 weeks. He is on the small side - I think he's about 70lbs - but needs to slim back down to 65. He's a tad chubby at the moment. He stopped growing at about 9 months.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace is 15.5 pounds at 9 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just weighed Jack again last night. He's 25 pounds at 13 weeks. Strangely, he still looks pretty skinny once you push down the fluff.


----------



## absmith1112 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am new to the forum and also new to being a Golden owner. We got a Golden for Christmas and she was 5 weeks old. We just took her to the vet yesterday and at 8 weeks she weighs 10.5 lbs. Im not sure if that is average or not for the breed at this age or not, maybe one of you guys can let me know.


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

George is 9wks and 1 day today. I weighed him just now and hes 10.5lbs


----------



## ncindasun (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dear, River is 9 wks and 13.1 lbs I thought those paws looked big :0


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

Max was at the vet for his last shots and his weight was 26.3 lbs at 16 weeks.

His is a tall dog and not at all over weight. The vet tells me he thinks he is going to be a 45-50 lb dog. I don't think so, we'll see.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer was probably about 13 lbs or so at 10 weeks. He was 8.6lbs when I got him and today, at 12 weeks he is about 18lbs.


----------



## chuckd123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Alice was about 15 lbs at 10 weeks old.

She's now 17 weeks and about 35 pounds.


----------

